# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >  رسـائل وسـائط بطعم الشوكولاته ..

## فرح

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*وانا اجول في بعض المنتديات لفت انتباهي !!رسائل وسائط بطعم الشوكولاته يعني شيء ..اجناااان*
*حتى في الرسائل فيه جنون لي ...ههههههههه*
*يلا اخليكم تشوفوهم بس لاتاكلوهم اماااااانه ...*
















اتمنى عجبكم طعم الشوكولاته هههه
مـــلطوووووشين انشاء الله ماتعلموون عني . :wacko: 
تقبلوو تحياااتي فـــــــــــرح

----------


## بيسان

عجبتني كثيررررررر واسمحي لي اهديها للي في بالي
:)
woOoOw

رووووووووووووووووووعه كثير حلووين خيتووو

تسلم يمينك ع الذووقك الحلوو

والوساائط الاحلى والاحلى والاحلى الموضوع منك 

الله يوود عليك الافراح خيتووو

وبالتوفيق

اختك..بيسان

----------


## فرح

> عجبتني كثيررررررر واسمحي لي اهديها للي في بالي
> :)
> woOoOw
> 
> رووووووووووووووووووعه كثير حلووين خيتووو
> 
> تسلم يمينك ع الذووقك الحلوو
> 
> والوساائط الاحلى والاحلى والاحلى الموضوع منك 
> ...



يسلم قلبك وقلب غاااليك 
خيتوو_ بيساان_
الرووعه في تواااجدك الغاالي 
الافراح عامره عند الجميع 
لاحرمنا طلتك الذهبيه 
دووم التواااصل انشاء 
دمت بحفظ لله ورعايته

----------


## سكاكر ورديه

مرررره حلوين ..
يسلموووووو ..فرح..

----------


## فرح

> مرررره حلوين ..
> يسلموووووو ..فرح..



يسلم عمرك اختااااه _سكاكر ورديه_
حظووورك الاحلى
يعطيك العااافيه
لاحرمنا توااااصلك الغاالي 
دمت بخير

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي خيتو على الطرح ..

بارك الله فيك ..

مسجات روووعه ..

كل المودة

----------


## فرح

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> تسلمي خيتو على الطرح ..
> 
> بارك الله فيك ..
> 
> مسجات روووعه ..
> 
> كل المودة



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
يسلم عمرك اخي الكريم_ شــــــبكه_
يعطيك العاافيه 
الروووعه في حظووورك الطيب
لاحرمنا طلتك المشرقه دااائما
دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## سمراء

واااو روعة
يسلمو فروح يعطيكِ الف عافية ع المسجات
لا عدمنا من جديدكِ المتالق دائما
دمتي بـــــــــــــود
تحياتي .... سمراء

----------


## فرح

> واااو روعة
> يسلمو فروح يعطيكِ الف عافية ع المسجات
> لا عدمنا من جديدكِ المتالق دائما
> دمتي بـــــــــــــود
> تحياتي .... سمراء



يسلم قلبك وقلب غاااليك _ســـــموووره_
ارووعه في تواااجدك الغاالي 
يعطيك العاافيه
لاحرمنا طلتك المضيئه
دمت بخير

----------


## غرورالورد

جنننننننننننننننننننننننان يطيرو العقل
تسلمين فرح
ألف شكر لكي :embarrest:

----------


## فرح

> جنننننننننننننننننننننننان يطيرو العقل
> تسلمين فرح
> ألف شكر لكي



يسلم عمرك خيتوو _غرور الورد_
ع رووعة حضووورك الطيب
لاحرمنا تواااجدك بيننا
دمت بخير

----------


## زهور الامل

مشكوره غاليتي فــــرووحه
ع المسجاتالحلووه اجنان 
يعطيك العافيه
بنتظار المزيييييييد

----------


## فرح

> مشكوره غاليتي فــــرووحه
> 
> ع المسجاتالحلووه اجنان 
> يعطيك العافيه
> 
> بنتظار المزيييييييد



تسلمي لي يالغلا 
_عـــفووره_
الحلوو بتوااجدك وتنويرك صفحتي
يعطيك العاافيه
دمت بخير

----------


## أمل الظهور

*ايوا ايوا عاشوا الحلويين* 

*تركوا وسائط البنوتات وجاء دور الشوكولا* 

*ايه صوح تذكرت هاذي انا اللي صممت هاي الوسائط من شان اتعاند معاك* 

*واخليك تشوفي الحلويات والشوكولا بالمنتدى والبيت والجوال وقريبا بمنامك*

*بس انتظري شويات علي*

* ان ماوريتك نجوم الشوكولا بالظهر مااكون اموله*

*<<يازين العناد زيناه وهو على شكل وسائط  حركااااااااااااات*



*يسلموو فروحشه على الصور الروووعه مثلاتك* 

*كلهم عجبوني* 

*ماننحرم من شوكولاتتك ولا منك يالغلا* 

*تشاااو*

----------


## فرح

> *ايوا ايوا عاشوا الحلويين* 
> 
> *تركوا وسائط البنوتات وجاء دور الشوكولا*  
> *ايه صوح تذكرت هاذي انا اللي صممت هاي الوسائط من شان اتعاند معاك*  
> *واخليك تشوفي الحلويات والشوكولا بالمنتدى والبيت والجوال وقريبا بمنامك*
> * ولايهمك ارسم رسمه وابروزها كمان وخليها اقبال وجهي هههههه*
>  
> *بس انتظري شويات علي*
> *جااااري الانتظااار حتى انا *  
> ...



يسلم قلبك وقلب غاااليك حبيبتي _اموووله_ 
ع العناااد والنحاااسه قصدي ع الطله المشرقه
بالانوااار ..
اسعدني حظووورك لاخلاولاعدم 
يعطيك الف مليووون عااافيه
دمت بحفظ لله ورعايته

----------


## فاطمية المكارم

**

*رووعه* 

*تحياتي* 
*فاطمية المكارم*

----------


## فرح

> **
> 
> *رووعه*  
> *تحياتي* 
> 
> *فاطمية المكارم*



مشكوووره خيتوو_ فاطمية المكارم_ 
الروووعه في توااااجدك الغااالي 
لاحرمنا توااااصك 
يعطيك العااافيه
موفقه

----------


## دمعه حزن

*فروووحه*
*حتى الرسائل فيهم شوكلاته*
*يسلموووا خيووه ع هالوسائط الحلوه واللذيذه << هههههههه بعد حاطين لنا شوكلاته لازم نذوقه* 
*يعطيك ربي الف صحه وعافيه يارب*
*بانتظار كل ما هو جديد*
*موفقه لكل خير*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## فرح

> *فروووحه*
> 
> *حتى الرسائل فيهم شوكلاته*
> *يسلموووا خيووه ع هالوسائط الحلوه واللذيذه << هههههههه بعد حاطين لنا شوكلاته لازم نذوقه* 
> *يعطيك ربي الف صحه وعافيه يارب*
> *بانتظار كل ما هو جديد*
> *موفقه لكل خير* 
> *تحياتي*
> 
> *دمعه حزن*



يسلم قلبك وقلب غاااليك حبيبتي 
_دمــــــــوووع_
ع توااااجدك وطلتك المشرقه دااائما 
اكيد يالغلا شوكولاته حتى اشعر بالونااااسه
ويزيد الفرح ههههه
يعطيك العااافيه
لاحرمنا حظووورك المتألق
موفقه

----------


## القلب المرح

*لطشه حلووه << كانه ذاقها خخخ* 
*مشكووره خيتوو ع اللطشه* 
*بنتظار المزييد* 

*تحياتي لك بالتوفيق ..*

----------


## فرح

> *لطشه حلووه << كانه ذاقها خخخ* 
> 
> *مشكووره خيتوو ع اللطشه* 
> *بنتظار المزييد*  
> 
> *تحياتي لك بالتوفيق ..*



مشكوور اخووي *القلب المرح*
الاحلى تواااجدك الغااالي 
يمكن تذوقتها وانت مودااااري :bigsmile:  ههههه
يعطيك العاافيه
لاحرمنا تواااصلك الداااائم 
دمت بحفظ لله ورعايته

----------


## ومضة امل

تسلمي أختي على المسجات الحلوه 
لا عدمناك 
دمتي بود

----------


## MOONY

رووووووووووووووعه
يعطيكِ ربي ألف عافيه على الصور الجميله 
تحياتي لكِ

----------


## فرح

> تسلمي أختي على المسجات الحلوه 
> لا عدمناك 
> دمتي بود



يسلم عمرك خيتوو _ومضةامل_
الاحلى حظوورك الطيب وتنويرك صفحتي
يعطيك العاافيه لاحرمنا تواااصلك 
موفقه

----------


## فرح

> رووووووووووووووعه
> يعطيكِ ربي ألف عافيه على الصور الجميله 
> تحياتي لكِ



مشكووره عزيزتي _مـــــــوني_ 
ع حظوورك الطيب وتواااصلك الدااائم 
نورت صفحتي بنور طلتك المشرقه
يعطيك العاافيه
موفقه

----------


## حميد

*حلوين المسجات الشوكلاتيه يجيبو الحسره للمرسل اليه خخخ*
*يعطيك الله العافيه على هذه الوسائط الحلوة*
*جزاك الله الف خير*
*مع خالص تحياتي*

----------


## فرح

> *حلوين المسجات الشوكلاتيه يجيبو الحسره للمرسل اليه خخخ*
> 
> *يعطيك الله العافيه على هذه الوسائط الحلوة*
> *جزاك الله الف خير*
> 
> *مع خالص تحياتي*



مشكوور اخوي ليالي 
ع حظووورك الطيب والاحلى تنويرك صفحتي 
يعطيك العاافيه  لاحرمنا طلتك المشرقه
دمت بخير

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

يم يمي

حركتاااااااااااات
حتى الرسايل صارت شوكو 

يم يمي
كلام حلو وطعم حلو لناس الغالين

يسلمووووووووو
يا الغلاااااا

دمتـــ بود

----------


## فرح

> يم يمي
> 
> حركتاااااااااااات
> حتى الرسايل صارت شوكو  
> يم يمي
> كلام حلو وطعم حلو لناس الغالين 
> يسلمووووووووو
> يا الغلاااااا 
> 
> دمتـــ بود



يسلم عمرك حبيبتي ســــــحووره
الاحلى تواااجدك الغااالي 
يعطيك العاافيه لاحرمنا توااااصلك المتألق 
دمت بخير

----------


## نادر6

*




بصرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااحة  مرررررررررررررررررررررررررررة 



حلووووووووووووووووووووووة*

----------


## فرح

> *حلووووووووووووووووووووووة*



مشكوور اخووي نادر6
الاحلى تواااجدك وتنويرك صفحتي 
يعطيك العاافيه ولاحرمنا توااااصك
دمت بخير

----------


## نادر6

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا  علي تعععععععععععععملكم معععععععععععععععععععي

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*يااااااااااااااااي شكلهم يشهي كووح*
*تسلمي فرووحه كتير حلوين*
*يعطيكِ ربي الف عافيه*
*لاعدمنا جديدكِ يارب*
*تحياتي*
*ضحكوه البطه*

----------


## كبرياء

يسلمووووووووو خيتووو فرح هذا طعمه يهبل ههههههههههه

لا عدمنا جديدك
ودمتم

----------


## فرح

> شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا علي تعععععععععععععملكم معععععععععععععععععععي



العفوو اخووي يعطيك العاافيه 
موفق

----------


## فرح

> *يااااااااااااااااي شكلهم يشهي كووح*
> 
> *تسلمي فرووحه كتير حلوين*
> *يعطيكِ ربي الف عافيه*
> *لاعدمنا جديدكِ يارب*
> *تحياتي*
> 
> *ضحكوه البطه*



يسلم عمرك يالغلا ضحكووه
موانا جنيت علهم وحبي لشوكولاته ههههههه
الاحلى تنويرك صفحتي  يعطيك العاافيه
دووم هالطله
دمت بخير

----------


## فرح

> يسلمووووووووو خيتووو فرح هذا طعمه يهبل ههههههههههه 
> لا عدمنا جديدك
> 
> ودمتم



يسلم عمرك خيتوووكــــــبرياء
ع تواااجدك الغاالي في صفحتي 
يعطيك العااافيه
دووم هالطله المشرقه
دمت بخير

----------


## نادر6

الله يعطيكي الف عافيه يا اختي فرح علي المجهود  الذي بذلتيه لكي التوووووووووووووووووفيق وشككككككككرا

----------


## دمـــعـــة ألـم

شكرا لج

----------


## هائمة بالزهراء

بصراااااااحه روووووعه....
تسلم إيدج أختي اللي جابتهم...

----------


## فرح

> شكرا لج



العفوو حبيبتي دمعة الم
 ع حظووورك وتنويرك صفحتي 
يعطيك العااافيه 
موفقه

----------


## فرح

> بصراااااااحه روووووعه....
> تسلم إيدج أختي اللي جابتهم...



 يسلم عمرك خيتوو هائمه بالزهراء 
الرووعه في توااااجدك الغااالي 
ويعطيك العااافيه ودوووم هالطله الحلوووه
موفقه

----------


## Taka

*يعطيك الله العافيه
*

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

*وووووووووووووووااااااااااااااااااااااااااااووووووو  ووووووووووو* 
*شو هالحركاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات الحلوه* 
*وبعد بالشوكولاته يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي* 
*يسلمووو فروحه  يجننننننو كلهم ابيهم* 
*ربي يعطيج الف عافيه* 

*الولاء الفاطمي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

وااااااااااجد يافرح لك وحشة ..

حلوووين تسلمي يالغلالالا ..

----------


## أميرة الذوق

رووووووووووووووووووعه 


يعطيك ربي الف عافية

----------

